# Router/Tablesaw Finger Joint Jig.



## shedhead (30 Dec 2009)

Can anyone show me a plan to make a jig for a Finger/Box Joint on the Router Table or Tablesaw.


----------



## mailee (30 Dec 2009)

Dermot, check out the finger joint jig on the Router Workshop, it is so simple to make and use. I made one for my router table to cut 1/4" fingers and it works great. HTH. :wink:


----------



## shedhead (30 Dec 2009)

Thanks Mailee,
Not sure where to find the Router Workshop   

Dermot.


----------



## Shultzy (30 Dec 2009)

Dermot, Remember Google is your friend :lol:


----------



## sometimewoodworker (31 Dec 2009)

shedhead":301qfqr3 said:


> Thanks Mailee,
> Not sure where to find the Router Workshop
> 
> Dermot.



http://www.routerworkshop.com/boxjoints.html

You can find some of the videos at
http://www.woodworkingchannel.com/dolphin/vidego_video_library.php


----------



## miles_hot (6 Jan 2010)

sometimewoodworker":lqqpg7ad said:


> shedhead":lqqpg7ad said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Mailee,
> ...



Shouldn't there be some sort of guard in place for the Router Workshop one? It looks rather iffy with a spinning cutter just sitting there - or is this just me being a wimp?

Miles


----------



## Steve Maskery (6 Jan 2010)

I've been working on this today
First attempt was perfect! The only problem was that I was getting some slippage of the rout cutter in my Xtreme Xtension. This has happened before, so I took it out and replaced it with a 1/2" shank mortising bit. Rock solid. But can I get the fit right? My sample boards started at about 12" and are now too short to hold! It's driving me nuts.

But I've sorted the guarding. I was going to make a short film about it, but right now I just want to dump it. 

Frustrated Steve


----------



## wizer (6 Jan 2010)

Right Tenth time, Every time....


----------



## Steve Maskery (6 Jan 2010)

:raspberry:
S


----------



## Racers (7 Jan 2010)

Hi, Steve 

Have you overcome the incremental error problem?


Pete


----------



## Steve Maskery (7 Jan 2010)

Well I have in theory - if you can't make it accurate make it adjustable!
And as I say, I did get it Right First Time - just not every time.

I'm going to have another go today, but I have some more pressing things to attend to right now.

S


----------



## Mike Wingate (7 Jan 2010)

Here is one with a replaceable inset, held in a dovetail slide. I use the jig by a brass PC guide bush in the router plate. A strip can be screwed to the underside and used in a mitre slot.
http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244 ... age034.jpg
http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244 ... age033.jpg


----------



## Mike Wingate (7 Jan 2010)

3/8" pin block not visible as I made a new plate, for the photo, and have not run it through the router yet.


----------



## OPJ (7 Jan 2010)

Also, Axminster do a jig that looks quite good. Only thing clearly missing is a form of guarding! :wink:


----------



## gidon (7 Jan 2010)

Isn't this guarding issue being over complicated - can't you just sandwich the timber being cut with a simple L-shaped guard. And then add a stop so the exposed cutter doesn't come out the other side and stops inside the backer?
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Steve Maskery (7 Jan 2010)

Yes!
It's just a bit more substantial if you were to build this for use the American Way.....
S


----------

